
How Airplanes Fly: A Physical Description of Lift (1999) - tosh
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/how-airplanes-fly-a-physical-description-of-lift#email-newsletter
======
AnotherGoodName
This is excellent and straightforward. People seems to get really confused and
surprised that lift can be as simple as pushing air down to generate a
counteracting upwards force. But it is that simple. The shape of the wing is
about pushing air downwards with minimal energy expenditure to doing other
things with the airflow. There's no need to over-complicate this thinking.

------
musicale
Yes, wings' reliance on the Bernoulli effect certainly explains why it is
impossible for paper airplanes to actually fly. ;-)

On the other hand, the Bernoulli effect might also explain why floating ping-
pong balls held up by an air stream don't fall out of it.

